# I want one!!



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Last weekend I drove pass a guy riding a blue Bullit with his puppy sitting in the front, that was pretty cool I know my wife would love it. I jotted down the brand then google it, holly crap $4,500 a piece?

Are there other brands that's more affordable, this is a single purpose bike I was hoping to get one at more affordable price, like $1,000?

Thanks for the suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

If I had the money I would've liked a Bullitt as well, But i thought you could find Bullitts cheaper than that, also if you want something around the 1,000 or so range, check out some longtail cargo bikes. The two biggest ones to look out for are the Surly Big Dummy and the Yuba Mundo, which I'm in the process of saving up for one  There's even people who use old bicycles and weld themselves cargobikes or bakfiets, believe me if i knew how to weld, i would've worked on making my own :O


----------



## EightySixed (Apr 14, 2011)

*Big Dummy frameset*



mimi1885 said:


> Last weekend I drove pass a guy riding a blue Bullit with his puppy sitting in the front, that was pretty cool I know my wife would love it. I jotted down the brand then google it, holly crap $4,500 a piece?
> 
> Are there other brands that's more affordable, this is a single purpose bike I was hoping to get one at more affordable price, like $1,000?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion:thumbsup:


They are awfully expensive, the surly big dummy is a good alternative and I have one that I never got around to building up I would let go pretty cheap. You can email me if you have any interest. It has an integrated Xtracycle with panniers and a few other parts to go with it.

Let me know if you have any interest. I may just hang onto it until I have the means to build her up proper but its been hanging for a few years so...


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

*What I've found*

Ok, I've been doing the same search. I was originally looking for a cross-bike with hard rack mounts and disk brakes but I don't think I can achieve my transport goals with standard panniers.

The two uses of the bike for me are: 
1.) getting the groceries 2-3x per week for a family of six 
(round trip is 4 miles with a hill in the middle.)
2.) going to the beach carrying the family picnic, floaties and what not.
(downhill all the way! (there...))

Limiting myself to those with disk brakes and at or under $2k retail, I find:

Trek Transport
Surly Big Dummy
Kona Ute
Madsen kg271 Rack or Bucket

The BD seems like a great bike, but I've always had issues with three-ring Shimano shifters and don't get the value they bring to this bike category. It supports the Xtracycle standard and props to them for that. It's also the only one with disk brakes on both wheels; all the others are rear rim brakes. It's the most expensive at ~$2,000 with bags.

The Kona Ute has a load limit that's probably borderline for the grocery shopping. It's a 29er, not that that really matters. It's Shimano but only 2 chainrings so I can deal with that. At $1k it was almost an impulse purchase but maybe it's $1,300 now but that includes bags.

Trek Transport seems like a good middle ground. A 26er, so don't have to stock up on new tubes if I want spares.  Like the Ute, it's Shimano 2x. It's also the only one with a center stand out of the box. ~$1,400 with bags.

Madsen Rack / Bucket has SRAM, and the Bucket could potentially let me take the dog to the dog park too. I think the Rack is $1,110 if it's still around. The Bucket at $1,400 is basically same price as the Transport. One ring up front but works for all my needs and reduces maintenance. Alas, it's one size fits some.  The wife's 3" taller than me at 6'4", so it's probably out, but if you had little kids it'd be the ticket.

Although technically it appears that perhaps the Yuba Mundo is available with disks, although not readily. Hmm. I don't know why they would do that?

Any thoughts or comments on my analysis so far?

Rolland


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I went through the same decision about 6 months ago. The deciding factor for me was that I also wanted to carry kids on it:

Trek says they don't advocate carrying humans of any sort on the Transport. The Kona Ute looked interesting, but there was no local dealer. The madsen didn't suit non-cargo purposes. I ended up with a Big Dummy, thread here.

I ended up a little over 2K by the time I added a dynamo hub, lights, sturdy kickstand, and a kid seat, but it's been GREAT so far. My two girls are thrilled spring is coming and they can get back on it again.

I would really recommend the dummy. If you haven't seen it, Surly has just released a 2013 update (new color, home-grown racks/bags). Still Xtra-cycle compatible. But a lot depends on your usage scenario. The trek would've been a definite option for me, if I could have put kid seats on it. Surly seems to be well known for being wildly customizable, configurable, and upgradeable. Not a bad thing!

I am currently working on building some DIY running boards to help support groceries, and let my 3-year-old get up herself.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been riding an xtracyle on various frames for years. It is a wonderful contraption and they make plenty of aftermarket options to customize your ride, whether you have an xtracycle on your own donor frame, a big dummy, a sun longtail, or one of their offerings. Were in your shoes, I would want the ultimate in stability for transporting your precious live cargo. In that case I would not opt for a bolt-on xtracycle or even the big dummy. I would go for the Yuba hands down. Heavy loads on top of the xtracycle racks do not handle all that well. I've carried 170lb dudes and other heavy things on mine but it isnt the most fun. The yuba's beastly integral frame would make that sort of cargo much more manageable. 

I've lately been thinking of a way to logically get rid of one of our cars and for my purposes I think I've decided that the capacity of the yuba is really attractive.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been thinking about my responses since I posted. I recommended that you consider something other than xtracycle or big dummy or xtracycle compatible bike. Now, I think that I have changed my mind. My experience is only with the bolt on xtracycle, not bikes with integral frames. I would include the integrally-framed options like big dummy, sun atlas cargo, and xtracycle edge runner in your list. I think that they should be able to handle your duties nicely. Also, the big dummy will be more mountain bikey than some of the others if that is a positive for you.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

As I keep kicking around cargo bike options, I like the Big Dummy, but the Edgerunner looks nice too! Anyone have experience (good or bad) with either the Edgerunner or Big Dummy? 

I would like to have electric assist on it and I like the Stokemonkey option the best as it is supposed to be re-released soon. Although if anyone has any thought on the eZee hub motor I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on that as well, thanks!


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Bizman said:


> Anyone have experience (good or bad) with either the Edgerunner or Big Dummy?


If you look about 2 posts up, I linked to my big dummy thread, which has my (lengthy) amateur review. There are about a dozen threads here reviewing the big dummy (Devo's Touring mega-threads here and here are something to behold; crazy stuff).



Bizman said:


> Although if anyone has any thought on the eZee hub motor I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on that as well, thanks!


There's a blog out there that talks about an electric dummy build here, and I've seen a number of posts of people with a stokemonkey or a bionx hub. If you go googling for dummy blogs, you should find a few.


----------



## Bikenanigans (May 26, 2008)

I'm a big Xtracycle fan. Had a bolt on for years and now ride a Big Dummy which I love. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one.

If someone is looking for a front loader though I'd suggest a CETMA, cetmacargo.com

Hand made here in Venice, CA. They run around $3100 for a complete bike. Great bikes made by a great guy!


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

evandy said:


> If you look about 2 posts up, I linked to my big dummy thread, which has my (lengthy) amateur review. There are about a dozen threads here reviewing the big dummy (Devo's Touring mega-threads here and here are something to behold; crazy stuff).
> 
> There's a blog out there that talks about an electric dummy build here, and I've seen a number of posts of people with a stokemonkey or a bionx hub. If you go googling for dummy blogs, you should find a few.


Hey thanks evandy, I just read Devos threads (5 hours) very inspirational and it sounds like the big dummy is the way to go! I just need to wait till the Stoke Monkey is back in production if I decide to get elec assist.


----------



## lucienrau (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a big dummy, have tried a few front loader style bikes, tried an edgerunner and made the rounds. I carry kids as well as other stuff, but this is from that perspective.

The big dummy rides very much like a modern mountain bike, that may or may not be your thing. It has a relatively high bottom bracket high mechanical trail and if you have kids on the back, the load can be kind of tippy. It's hard to hear what your kids are up to. 

The edgerunner, rides much more like a regular bike, lower center of gravity, different steering. I find it more fun, you can hear your kids better, but they're still out of sight. It's lighter than the big dummy but still robust. Longtails have no weather protection for the kids other than DIY options.

The Dutch options tend to be heavy. The bullitt is fun, light, fast (with e-assist it weighs about then same as the dummy.). Has a rain cover available. Interaction with the kids is fantastic. You can hear and see everything they do. 

The dummy has been great, but I've always struggled with fit and feel on it. I've ridden enough bikes to know that if it doesn't work, it probably isn't gong to. We're now replacing a car and have a second kid, we're moving to a bionixed bullitt. Once the larges are available this summer, we'll probably also rebuild the dummy as an edgerunner.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

A big departure from the ones mentioned, but I have been eyeing new school Cycle Trucks like:

Civia Halsted
Soma Pick Up Artist 
Soma Tradesman

Lighter and cheaper, with matching smaller payload capacity. Perfect for my needs, moreso than the previous object if my lust - the Bullitt.


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, for light duty around town stuff they might be perfect.

For my use, I'm convinced to the long rear simply because you want the weight way behind the center of mass to maximize braking. 

And if I had a short wheel base bike, I'd want to be able to put it on a bus bike rack, which the fixed bike rack bikes won't do.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, too bad I can't find similar one to this at a more affordable price range, it's a single purpose bike and I'm not delivering any milk/cheese around town


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

The Sagebrush Slug said:


> Ok, I've been doing the same search.
> 
> The Kona Ute has a load limit that's probably borderline for the grocery shopping. It's a 29er, not that that really matters. It's Shimano but only 2 chainrings so I can deal with that. At $1k it was almost an impulse purchase but maybe it's $1,300 now but that includes bags.
> Rolland


Ute's load capacity is about 300 pounds plus rider, how much groceries do you buy?? 
I've seen one ambling cheerily about with about 500 pounds of fat mechanics on it.
It's not technically a 29er really, it's just road wheels.
anyways, I'll post mine up soon and show you what it looks like with 26ers , and suspension...


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

byknuts said:


> Ute's load capacity is about 300 pounds plus rider, how much groceries do you buy?? I'll post mine up soon and show you what it looks like with 26ers , and suspension...


Family of six: three gallons of milk and one of OJ is 32 pounds right there and normally only a quarter of the grocery load, so yeah, I'd like to see it do 125 pounds with ease.

Love to see your pics and hear your experience of the bike fully loaded.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

heckuva grocery list!! yer my kinda guy!!

I pick mine up this weekend I hope. 
Will take a "before" pic, but it probably won't last an hour before I tear it apart and rebuild it, so my comments on it's viability as stock will probably be irrelevant 

I did a fully supported 1400k tour last year, this year we're much shorter distance but much less support so one of my prospective builds will be ultralight speedbike that hauls all gear plus a wounded rider and busted bike if needed.
I'm hoping to get the ute below 30.

But first I wanna have some offroad fun with it.


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I used to be carless when I was in college, and the grocery store was not close by. I could get 100 pounds into just panniers on my old Trek 620. 

Now the grocery store is closer and I hate myself for driving there. 

Ute in the dirt trip report would be cool too. I don't need to spend the extra dough for a BD if the Ute handles dirt just fine.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

so, ummm... 3.0 Gazzaloddis fit in a Ute.
Just a late-night "what if" moment.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I won't say "dirt".
Combo of tall grass and slick mud, marathon xr 40mm tires.
works fine! So assuming you're riding intelligently you should be fine. 
Fits real 29er tires btw, a set of nanos or small block 8's would make it an entirely different beast.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Woud it (kona ute) fit the krampus 29+ tires? I'm guessing 99% chance no, but if so that would be awesome!


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been riding my Bullitt for 2 years now. It's primary use is kid transport, up to three 8 year olds, but has also been used for touring, grocery runs, various errands, booze filled city rides, charity events and more. Certainly not for just milk and cheese. 

Basically, while I agree it is expensive, it is the finest option for cargo. Can't really even compare to a long tail if you have the cash. Splendid Cycles, has one in stock with an Alfine 8 for 3300. 

Other thoughts--chain is normal length compared to long tail 
-- any load, especially people, can be seen while riding
-- weight is low and front (aka where it should be) 

So, pony up and get one.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Wanted to add that I am 6' 5'' and feel at home on the Bullitt.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Matterhorn, I probably get one when a great deal comes along. I just got this for my little girl. Have not had a chance to take it out on the trail yet but it looks like fun.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk pro


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

If you are riding bikes with your girl it will be fun. I like the pink saddle!


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Wanted to add one more note about Bullitt sizing. It does have an Easy-Up adjuster with a quick release to adjust h-bar height. So with two flicks of quick releases the bike will fit a lot of folks. 

As you can tell I love mine. Cheaper than a mini-van by far and more fun.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Matterhorn said:


> If you are riding bikes with your girl it will be fun. I like the pink saddle!


It's my wife's but it has comfortably supporting my fat a$$ for a few years now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk pro


----------

